# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H Queen Victoria.

## Nicasius

Hello everyone,

On all kinds of website is the mtDNA of Queen Victoria H. 

Is this a vague general name? 

What is her exact MT-haplogroup? 

Thank you very much for the response.

----------

